# Hi- New to forum



## jaynjazz (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 
We are a couple who love RVing and camping. Been RV owners for a year and a half but campers for life. Been exploring the forums here a little today and joined up. Plan on going full time someday, but for now we will be happy with our extended trips. 

You can see where we have been and are going on our blog.

~Thanks
~ bring on spring!!


www.jaynjazz.com


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum jaynjazz.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2015)

hello and welcome, thanks for joining this forum.


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 4, 2015)

H2H1;n126518 said:
			
		

> hello and welcome, thanks for joining this forum.


Welcome X3


----------



## Papa Mike (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone!  

Eileen and I have owned our 31' Class C Tioga for seven year (it's paid for!!) but are just now taking our first long trip (to Sedona) next week.  We're looking forward to meeting many of your in our travels.  It's our goal to be camping at least once each month - but most of our trips will be in the local Southern California area.  Eileen and I own a small public safety consulting business, and spend lots of time at church, with our family, friends, dogs and cameras.    Wishing everyone safe and wondrous travels.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Pappa Mike & Eileen.  Keep us posted on your travels.  We are at present time here at Paul Grist State paek AL.  Fishing has been good but cold front will probably slow it down.


----------

